# Feed back on Wilwood big brake kit



## krusty (Apr 13, 2014)

Looking at buying a Wilwood big brake kit and keen on feedback, either positive or negative regarding them.

Car is an Australian variant sedan set up for circuit work. 


Not buying from Summit as import duty would be killa but these are the ones I'm looking at

Wilwood Forged Narrow Superlite 6R Big Brake Front Brake Kits 140-9296-D - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing

Wilwood DynaPro Radial Rear Brake Kits for OE Parking Brakes 140-8754D - Free Shipping on Orders Over $99 at Summit Racing:thumbsup:


----------

